# Looking For a New Fingerstyle Acoustic



## Wings of Obsidian (Oct 1, 2012)

Alright guys, so I am going on the epic quest in search of a new guitar for my fingerstyle playing. Think along the lines of Goyte, Mike Dawes, Andy McKee, that whole kind of eccentric fingerstyle with a ton of rhythmic techniques. I encourage everyone who hasn't listened to these guys to check them out at some point! 

I have been playing an Ovation guitar for awhile (had another Ovation before it), but it is just not cutting it anymore.

So here is what I'm looking for:
Highly percussive sound (all around the body and sides of the guitar)
Extremely good body wood resonance
Low action (main problem here with the Ovation I'm currently using)
I'd prefer something with a darker, bassier tone to it (so this probably plays into the wood selections)
Cutaway is a must.

My limit right now is $500, but I am looking for the best deal on the best guitar to fulfill my requirements. I am not sure where to start researching though, so do you guys have any experience or recommendations that could help me? Any additional research help would be VERY GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Oct 8, 2012)

BUMP please.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 9, 2012)

I think the main reason you are not getting replies is that you want to trade a low quality acoustic for another low quality acoustic. Acoustic guitars are expensive beasts when you want a good one. 

Pair that with an electric dominated forum (guilty, my wrists hate acoustics) and you get a wonderful melange. 

If you really want to upgrade a finger style acoustic, why not save up and get something worthwhile? Acoustic instruments demand greater prices than electrics for comparable quality as the construction is much more complicated. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 9, 2012)

While I can't recommend the exact model to go for, or brand for that matter, I will say you should look into a guitar with a wider, deeper body to bring up the bass and darkness, and you'll want harder woods for the back and top which will give you more percussive sound. For the most part of course, there are exceptions out there. 

Acoustics aren't electrics (duh! ), you can't just grab whatever throw some different pickups in it and make it sound a certain way. You're going to have to go out and try a butt load of them to find what you want. 

I'd also recommend upping your budget to ~$750. That $250 increase will really widen your options and make some really great brands and models available to you.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Oct 9, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> While I can't recommend the exact model to go for, or brand for that matter, I will say you should look into a guitar with a wider, deeper body to bring up the bass and darkness, and you'll want harder woods for the back and top which will give you more percussive sound. For the most part of course, there are exceptions out there.
> 
> Acoustics aren't electrics (duh! ), you can't just grab whatever throw some different pickups in it and make it sound a certain way. You're going to have to go out and try a butt load of them to find what you want.
> 
> I'd also recommend upping your budget to ~$750. That $250 increase will really widen your options and make some really great brands and models available to you.




Thanks, Max! I agree, but there are some decent builds with pretty good woods out there. It is just variable. 

But now, one day, I would LOVE to have a nice, $3,000 acoustic. 

But as for now, my budget just doubled to $1,000. (Thank you multiple jobs!)


----------



## Solodini (Oct 12, 2012)

LAG make some passable acoustics for pretty cheap. Possibly a bit bright sounding for your tastes, though.


----------



## Bevo (Oct 14, 2012)

For what your looking for I think you need to look at all of the models even the same line but different guitars.
Lots of mojo is in the woods, the same wood from two different lots may sound different and you will see that playing them back to back. I tried 4 Taylors in the same model before I chose mine.

Some guitars are known to be deals like the older Yamaha's from the 80's. I can't think of the model but they will sell for a couple hundred or less.

Take some time to learn the ins and outs of the older models and how to fix them or see whats wrong, this is where your going to get your best bang for buck. 
Some acoustic forums may be your best starting point.


----------



## Trespass (Oct 18, 2012)

There isn't anything remotely good at $500.

Martin's new "Pro" series (starts with a P) which start at $1200, are fantastic for the cash and fit your needs pretty closely. It also features their new pickup system, which is pretty nice. Larrivee's in the $1500 range are also very nice for the money.

I have a firm belief (and other people, including luthiers, would agree) that the back and sides wood *do not* impart any difference to the sound (they are just reflectors). I wouldn't even think about it when looking for guitars. The top, however, does - different species of spruce and cedar have different densities and structures, contributing a large amount to the sound. 

To Max: 
You always want a soft wood for your top and hard woods for your back and sides. A soft vibrating membrane (top) and reflectors (back/sides) to project and focus the sound. It isn't ever really different.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Oct 19, 2012)

Trespass said:


> There isn't anything remotely good at $500.
> 
> Martin's new "Pro" series (starts with a P) which start at $1200, are fantastic for the cash and fit your needs pretty closely. It also features their new pickup system, which is pretty nice. Larrivee's in the $1500 range are also very nice for the money.
> 
> ...



Actually the budget is $1,000 bro. And I agree the back and sides do not really add much to the soun that I have noticed with some acoustics I have played. They are indeed "reflectors". But to me, the back and sides mean as much as the top because I want a nice percussive quality of on all sides of the guitar. (Been checking into different kinds of woods for tops and and seeing what'll fit my specs a bit more. Something dark with bass to it.)


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Oct 19, 2012)

I can't believe I missed this thread! I love me some acoustic guitars. 

anyhow, you budget is at $1000 and based i your tone preferences i think this might work best for you 

Body Style: Deep Concert style, or Jumbo style bodies. The extra depth to the body will make the bass frequencies waaay more pronounced like as been stated previously. 

Top woods: I am also a believer in only the top makes a difference, so based on your tone preference your best bet would be to have a Cedar top. Cedar is warmer and more pronounced in the bass, with some sweet sounding overtones. I am also a fan of Engelman Spruce as it has more bass than Sitka. 

Here's just a few examples that i know you can find easily at a music store near you *cough* Guitarcenter *cough* 


Breedlove Atlas Series Solo C350/CRe Concert Acoustic-Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend 


Takamine EF440SCGN NEX Antique Acoustic-Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend 

Taylor 2012 214ce Rosewood/Spruce Grand Auditorium Acoustic-Electric Guitar Natural | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Ami (Oct 25, 2012)

Search for a good Flamenco style student model. They have a robust percussive sound you want and you can find some decent ones on ebay. cheers!


----------



## Overtone (Oct 25, 2012)

I would say go to the shop and look at everything within a certain price range... focused on 1) the tone, 2) does the neck have any issues with warping or the neck joint. Whichever one has the right tone and zero structural issues, regardless of how it plays, is the one you want. Save yourself $150 or so to take it to a good guitar tech who will work on the nut and saddle so that it actually plays great.... any acoustic will be much better simply with a good setup, which is unfortunately a lot more difficult than on electrics, but it is important to recognize that being willing to pay for the work makes your options a lot wider. Finally, don't expect anything to play amazing and sound amazing right off the bat... a lot comes from developing the touch, and in some cases better tone means having to push yourself harder physically (e.g. playing with higher action, etc).


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 15, 2012)

So? Consensus?
Taylor? Breedlove? LAG? Laguna?
Not finding much...even today...


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Dec 17, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> So? Consensus?
> Taylor? Breedlove? LAG? Laguna?
> Not finding much...even today...



this might be of interest to you http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ja...-reed-smith-se-angelus-acoustic-electric.html


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 17, 2012)

Saw that from Mike at PRS and stuff. Been looking at one. Kinda more than what I'd want to spend, but nice nonetheless. (Played PRS exclusively for awhile and was ecstatic when they started their first line of acoustics. But turned me off by what they were. Plus, at the time, I switched over to playing Vigier.)


----------



## Overtone (Dec 18, 2012)

Just buy a Lowden


----------



## Eden57 (Jan 16, 2013)

Having similar tastes as you described (my endgame acoustic is an ERG Novax-fret or True Temperment Greenfield), I'd recommend the guitar I just purchased this past sunday - my gorgeous and lush looking and sounding Seagull S6 Original. Cedar top with a stunning Cherry back and sides. I had the rare opportunity to choose from two of the same model at GC, selecting the more visually striking of the two. No shit, its sound/tone/presence was, to me, preferable to many of the higher end Taylors and Martins featured in-store, amplified threefold by having the guy helping me throw on a set of warm Elixirs (side note: this dude was by far the most pleasant and helpful GC employee I've dealt with, so kudos to you, Mr. Nameless GC Dude! - cue Budweiser's Real Men of Genius ). I'll post an NGD thread soon for your guitar-porn viewing pleasure.

Oh, did I mention the Seagull was a whopping $450?

Hope that helped ---

Now back to my whiskey sour...and reefer


----------



## Glosni (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Ho,

I pretty much play the same type of music (Andy Mckee, Don Ross, Antoine Dufour etc.) and had a hard time finding a guitar that really fit me, especially since a prefer a wider nut (46mm at least). So here is what I recommend:

1.) Seagull SWS Maritime Mini-Jumbo: I love the body size on this one. Seagull/Godin offer really fantastic bang for the buck, you get an all solid guitar that I find perfect for percussive guitar playing and general fingerstyle ("Drifting" is a blast on this thing!). One downside for me about this guitar is the ugly headstock and the tiny tuning knobs.
I also like this one more then the S6, but hey, all personal preference... 
Check out this for more info: 

2.) Stanford G3 or G5: In America it's properly hard to find, but Stonebridge is pretty much the same thing.

3.) PRS Angelus: I got one, it's great.

4.) Breedlove: Also really balanced, well built axe.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 22, 2013)

Funny you mention that brother. I actually got the Seagull Maritime SWS Mini-Jumbo as my new axe. I just forgot to make an NGD on here.

Here is my thread. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ja...-maritime-sws-mini-jumbo-vs-yamaha-ljx6c.html

FUCKING KILLER ACOUSTIC AXE!


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Jan 22, 2013)

IMHO the Godin brands are offering the finest affordable instruments on the market. Seagull and Art and Lutherie can be had for under $500 and I'd put my sub $300 Ami parlor against any small body acoustic on the market under $1000 including the GSMini which is also a great guitar for anyone looking for the Taylor sound for less $$. My spruce Ami has a slightly darker tone but not as dark as the cedar top version of the same guitar. I am mainly a fingerstyle player and I haven't found anything better for me. Mine came with great action, very low and shreddy but not buzzy and while it isn't as loud as a jumbo it can be heard against my very loud friends Martin jumbo when we play together. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## Eclipse (Mar 18, 2013)

Hmmm... how about *Greenfield Guitars? * 
Greenfield Guitars


----------

